# Home made poling platform???



## oakislandreds (Mar 18, 2008)

I just can't pay $700-900 for a custom aluminum and fiberglass platform. I have an 18ft skiff, and I do not pole a lot (usually for final positioning). I use the trolling motor to search. I was considering 1 1/2" ID pvc (2" OD) with plenty of cross supports and flanges on the deck so that the feet would fit into a receptacle. With the flanges on the deck, the feet couldn't spread and cause a collapse. The platform needs to be 26" high, 36" W, and 24" Deep. I think that 3/4" marine plywood would make an adequate top. 

What have you guys seen work? Any thoughts on whether this would suffice for light duty poling?

Thanks!


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

I would talk to Joe Welbourn and get a custom platform out of Carbon Fiber! I'm sure you will get the best product out there without busting the bank...or your butt when a home made job fails. Joe's a good man, call him.

Best regards
Bob


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I just can't pay $700-900 for a custom aluminum and fiberglass platform.  I have an 18ft skiff, and I do not pole a lot (usually for final positioning).  I use the trolling motor to search.  I was considering 1 1/2" ID pvc (2" OD) with plenty of cross supports and flanges on the deck so that the feet would fit into a receptacle.  With the flanges on the deck, the feet couldn't spread and cause a collapse.  The platform needs to be 26" high, 36" W, and 24" Deep.  I think that 3/4" marine plywood would make an adequate top.
> 
> What have you guys seen work?  Any thoughts on whether this would suffice for light duty poling?
> 
> Thanks!


Can you get by with a cooler or two stacked? A lot of guys with micros will use a good, square cooler for use as a low-buck and low-weight poling platform. It's something that you normally would have on the boat anyways, and can put it out of the way when not in use.

-T


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

> > I just can't pay $700-900 for a custom aluminum and fiberglass platform. I have an 18ft skiff, and I do not pole a lot (usually for final positioning). I use the trolling motor to search. I was considering 1 1/2" ID pvc (2" OD) with plenty of cross supports and flanges on the deck so that the feet would fit into a receptacle. With the flanges on the deck, the feet couldn't spread and cause a collapse. The platform needs to be 26" high, 36" W, and 24" Deep. I think that 3/4" marine plywood would make an adequate top.
> >
> > What have you guys seen work? Any thoughts on whether this would suffice for light duty poling?
> >
> ...












http://www.yeticoolers.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=70


----------



## oakislandreds (Mar 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have a very short rear deck, so a cooler is not an option. Right now, I stand on the deck on a small pad on either side of the motor. Can't see and can't pole straight!

Two of the legs would have to be short and on the rear deck, the front two would extend to the floor of the boat. I will call the carbon fiber guy as mentioned above, but I have never seen "carbon fiber" and "budget" in the same sentence before!

I know that my boat is not exactly a microskiff, but it is a budget skiff that I have turned into a pretty good flats and fly fishing machine, just missing an elevated position to pole. I like a do-it-yerself community, as this appears to be. Great message board so far.

Thanks!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what you weigh, but the PVC route doesn't sound all that inspiring to me. It snaps and you could potentially wind up with medical bills that would make the initial investment into a decent poling tower seem paltry. 

Give Joe a call and see what he can do for you, you might be suprised. 


Second option, try marine liquidating places such as this: http://www.marconlq.biz/

They had a TON of different styles and sizes in poling platforms when I was there last. In all conditions from fixer-uppers to brand-spanking new. 

-T


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

oak,

What kind of boat do you have, and can you post a pic of the rear deck area. I am very budget minded and would like to see what you have to work with.


Thanks.


----------



## the_knotty_oar (Feb 25, 2008)

Trying to make a rear deck and poling platfrom for highsider... This may work...I took a new bench from Home Deopt and modified it as you can see... just need to trow some resin and paint on deck and buckle down the platform...ill let cha know and send pics when finished...also added bilge w/ float switch, and access compartment for gas. battery compartment under seat..  Deck will be removable if needed....  boating on a budget too. im probably going to get a carbon one made sooner than later but this should work for now...

good luck


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

looks like your on a roll...keep us posted.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

forget the platform, I want to know how you blew a hole in the ceiling.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Simple deerfly...he was trying out the platform in the garage!  ;D


----------



## the_knotty_oar (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is the platform and deck...The hole in the ceiling ......I just wanted to know how much junk i could put in the attic... and i found my limit. ;D


----------



## Gartooth (Mar 18, 2008)

Funny... I have the same Werner folding scaffold on my J-16. Secured it to the deck with a turnbuckle on either end. Works pretty darn good for 38 bucks. I like how you shortened yours. Very resourceful.

Casey


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Why do one on either end? Just put one in the middle and make sure she is tight and you should be good to go!


----------



## Gartooth (Mar 18, 2008)

With one on either end they don't interfere with the tiller steering.

Casey


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> With one on either end they don't interfere with the tiller steering.
> 
> Casey


Good point, didn't think about that [smiley=fun_84.gif] DUH!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just use you grandmothers walker... now where's that post again?


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

the boys in LA use those ladder scaffolding things front and rear on thier boats. They work excellently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AC


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I think I just found my poling platform. Sure beats $500+ for one


----------



## No_Tide_Runner (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice improv. Watch out for the black paint cause that color loves to grab and hold the heat. You'd be better off leaving it unpainted as aluminum is such a great conductor, it will disipate the heat faster. Cool idea.


----------



## limelightsc (Mar 22, 2008)

How wide is the deck at the thwart? Trying to figure if a standard blue point casting platform would fit. May have one made about 4 inches higher than std. 

Pick up my 15'4" on Thursday!

GP


----------



## LawlessGuard03 (Apr 25, 2017)

I was looking at using a shower bench/seat modified, they are usually fairly inexpensive and built to withstand the water.


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

LawlessGuard03 said:


> I was looking at using a shower bench/seat modified, they are usually fairly inexpensive and built to withstand the water.


In the 90's I had a 14' jon and built a rear poling platform from Square aluminum posts used for screen enclosures. Very cheap and very stable, I was a little more thin back then but still a chunk north of 200 lbs. Never felt compromised and got a lot of attention at the ramp from other folks who wanted something similar. 

Not too many options back then, and with a closet dowel as a push pole, a whole new glorious world was opened up to me.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

All I see are x's where the pictures should be


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Me too


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thread is 8 years old...pics are long gone.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Should have known. I thought that's what it was. Who made it come back


----------

